# Diplodactylus conspicillatus



## hornet (Sep 2, 2008)

Got this fem off danny on saturday so hopefully breeding will go ahead this season.










Pic of her and the boys





Just the boys


----------



## jimbo (Sep 2, 2008)

Love fat tails! All the best with breeding them, from the pics on Dannys website... they are going to be tiny babies!


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Sep 2, 2008)

They are gorgeous!


----------



## hornet (Sep 2, 2008)

jimbo said:


> Love fat tails! All the best with breeding them, from the pics on Dannys website... they are going to be tiny babies!



very tiny, so cute aye.


----------



## Tim.Arm (Sep 2, 2008)

*Beautiful gex's*


----------



## Tim.Arm (Sep 2, 2008)

*Beautiful gex's mate. All the best with breeding them in the future.*


----------



## butters (Sep 2, 2008)

I was lucky. The 2 I got from Danny last season appear to be a pair so who knows?
They seem to be big enough, the questions is will they be old enough?

Best of luck with them hornet.

Cheers Andrew


----------



## Lozza (Sep 2, 2008)

Beautiful little fat tails Hornet 
Hope they breed for you!


----------



## Lars K (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow, they look great!!! 

Best of luck with the breeding!!!


----------

